# OT: Encounter with a Coyote



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Living in NYC, this is something many of us don't ever get to see.

I found the footage remarkable.
Since it's Canine, I thought I'd share

****The guy uses a few choice words midway. If offended you should pass****


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

That guy is nuts!!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> That guy is nuts!!


Yes he is.

I found this video fascinating. I can't stop watching it.

Beautiful animal, isn't it?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Beautiful animal but he was nuts. You have them not far from you I am sure. We have them down here and they are a nuisance. Now I have a vest on order just to put on my dog when we go out into the woods [year round open season on coyotes] and I am working on him to be calm if his foot is caught [snare traps are legal]


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Either nuts or really bored! The coyote is in beautiful shape. Sometimes it looks like it's just trying to play.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

It makes me wonder if it was maybe somebody's pet for awhile then they released it when they realized wild animals don't make very good pets.

He seems playful and in surprisingly good shape. Although if he's gotten that fearless around humans he probably gets lots of scraps and things thrown to him.

We have coyotes all over the place here but I've only ever seen one...maybe twice. Once that I remember for sure. Just a fleeting glimpse. They are extremely shy and go out of their way to avoid human contact.

Samson chased after one once. We think it was a female in heat because it seemed to act playful. Could have been a "scout" trying to lead him back to a pack, too. Regardless he listened when he was told to return to the house.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Very cool video! It looked like it was trying to play.


----------



## RamRod (Nov 27, 2011)

That's a very habituated Coyote..... Pretty dangerous letting them get confident around humans.

We have a ton around us due to the abundance of fresh bunnies for them to eat.... They all look healthy and happy, but are still skittish around humans.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

CeCe said:


> Very cool video! It looked like it was trying to play.


I didn't get the impression that he wanted to play. He was nipping at him, piece by piece.
I think it was more skittish, than playful.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

The more I watch this video and the way the animal moves/physically looks, the more I am convinced that Alexandria has 'yote blood somewhere in her. I have yet to see very many other domesticated canines that run/lope and interact like she does, but this coyote's movement is often times very similar to Alex's.

It is sort of sad to see how close and comfortable it is with the humans. It's a dangerous thing for both the coyote and the humans, honestly. We get a lot of coyotes around here during certain times of the year and they not only harm, maim, and kill small dogs and cats, but have been known to attack small children in some neighborhoods because the kids approach them thinking they are dogs (since they are comfortable enough around humans now in those neighborhoods to approach them, esp if they are hoping to get a meal out of it). 

As beautiful as I find these creatures to be, I see it as the same equivalent of throwing scraps to wolves, bears, and gators down here in Florida. Granted, some of the larger aforementioned critters may do more bodily harm, but all of them are dangerous and are a huge threat if people feed them. I think there needs to be a line that shouldn't be crossed with wild animals - let them be afraid of you, and you best be afraid of them.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have seen this before, maybe on FB or even here?? Crazy

I have coyotes all over the place here, they ARE pretty brave, but I haven't had THAT happen The fields across the street from my house where I track, are loaded with them, we hear them at nite, they have come up to my front door, I have been in the fields during the day and seen a couple just hanging along the woods line.

Good thing Masi really is uninterested in them. 

One thing we do have here that is VERY brave are foxes, in fact a few rabid ones, that may make them 'braver', I don't know. 

This guy/coyote, seems to have no fear of humans, makes me also wonder if it may have been 'sick', stupid, or just plain unafraid...Or maybe he has been 'fed' by humans therefore associates humans with food


----------



## Onyx Dragon (Jan 20, 2011)

Good idea, get him/her used to humans and then one day they attack and everyone wonders why and then everyone says coyotes are evil.

BTW, little trivia for you guys. Coyotes actually breed better under stress (such as trying to exterminate a group of them). I can't remember where I read that.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

him and the Coyote know each other. at one point you hear the guy
say "and that's my dog".


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Hmm, sorry but wild animal approaching humans during the daylight.... Rabies seems a real possibility to me... 
We won't vaccinate racoon babies or coyote or fox babies because of rabies probability... Why would anyone "play" with a wild animal, even if he knows him?
I vote for stupidity.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1>>> some animals are nocturnal some aren't.

2>>> i'm not sure what you mean by this statement.



wyominggrandma said:


> 1 >>> Hmm, sorry but wild animal approaching humans
> during the daylight.... <<<
> 
> Rabies seems a real possibility to me...
> ...


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

because the majority of wild animals that willingly approach and "play" with a human are rabid.. Wild animals just don't decide to be someones friend because they want to..
Plus, even if the guy "knows" this coyote, he is wild and therefore can be packing the rabies virus.Coyotes are not like dogs, they do not like to be around humans.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

We have folks come into the clinic with fox, skunks, racoons and coyote pups and want to keep them as pets, because they can be carrying the rabies virus, even as a young pup, we will not handle them to vaccinate them, since if they are already carrying the virus, vaccination will not protect them, nor the humans who want them as pets.

I missed the first question, sorry. Animals that are nocturnal approaching a human in daylight usually means rabies, but coyotes, foxes, and the like that approach humans in daylight also are suspect. Approaching humans , especially in daylight is not normal, they are a very suspicious sneaky animal and don't like to be around humans.
That is what I meant, sorry.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

im with doggiedad, they look like they know each other. almost reminds me of my lexie trying to play a while back. well anyway cant help but notice how beautiful it was.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

If this isn't his coyote or someone else's coyote. His interaction with this dog, is going to end badly for the poor dog. Yes I'm calling it a dog. 

It's going to think that all humans are going to play with it. Or react with it. 

I love how he says he's not going to feed it, but he is feeding it. 

He's feeding it with attention. 

This coyote is going to have a bad end. Bad person. Very bad person.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

wyominggrandma said:


> We have folks come into the clinic with fox, skunks, racoons and coyote pups and want to keep them as pets, because they can be carrying the rabies virus, even as a young pup, we will not handle them to vaccinate them, since if they are already carrying the virus, vaccination will not protect them, nor the humans who want them as pets.


Just what does carrying rabies mean? That it may or may not develop it at a later date? Or that an animal/human bitten by them can develop rabies from the bite even though the anaimal is a carrier and does not have it? Or something else?


----------



## DukeTxDad (Mar 22, 2012)

Agreed!
Skittish, not friendly. This animal CLEARLY has been fed by humans, and now no longer fears them. Chances are she (it's a female) will be at someone's chickens, cats, or puppies soon if she already hasn't (by the looks of her weight, she's not missing any meals) already.
Wild animals are just that....wild. Bad things happen when we as humans try to cross that line. The list is long and distinguished of those that have...Steve Irwin, Seigfreid & Roy (Sp?), etc. etc. etc.

Same problem is seen with deer. When humans go out of their way to "domesticate" them by feeding them, they no longer fear us. Translation? Mr. Smith, Mrs. Smith, and Baby Smith were killed in a car accident today because they hit a deer that no longer feared humans/ vehicles.

Nature is beautiful, and something to admire and respect....not domesticate.

Just my $0.02. I am stepping down from my soap box now!


----------



## Harley93 (Mar 27, 2012)

Such a beautiful animal! 

And by the looks of it, it's either early morning or early evening and it's really not that strange when nocturnal animals pop out during the day anyway. Maybe the coyote has learned that deer and similar animals like to come out at dawn and dusk times so that is why it looks so healthy? I agree that it is strange how fearless it is with the guy but then it's like foxes here in England, we have the rural fox and then we also have the urban fox that has adapted to live around humans?

I guess because there's no rabies or anything like that here it's normal to hear that someones been feeding the foxes and things like that


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

RamRod said:


> That's a very habituated Coyote..... Pretty dangerous letting them get confident around humans.
> 
> We have a ton around us due to the abundance of fresh bunnies for them to eat.... They all look healthy and happy, but are still skittish around humans.


I wish our local coyoties were skittish. The pack in my parents neighborhood is quite brazen and will come within feet of you and have attacked neighbors pets right in front of the neighbors. My mom had one kill one of her guinea hens 10 feet away from her. A coyote on my aunt's road snatched a dog off the leash as his owner was walking him. Freyja and I were also stalked while walking when she was a pup. 

Years ago we had a coyote walk right next to me for two plus miles as I was walking Teddy and Franklin on a state road. Sticks did not deter that coyote nor did me threatening it. It stayed within arms reach the entire time and kept trying to get the dogs to play. It was right after I got my first cell phone so I eventually called my dad for his assistance. I don't remember how he scared off the coyote, but he did have me pile the two dogs in the back of the cruiser and drove us home.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Draugr said:


> It makes me wonder if it was maybe somebody's pet for awhile then they released it when they realized wild animals don't make very good pets.


Thought the same thing!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I watched a tv report a few yrs ago and they showed a cul-de-sac where a few home owners were feeding coyotes and the danger & nuisance they were becoming. One babysitter reported having a toddler she was watching in the backyard on the playset and she's tending to his little sister with her back turned and a coyote was pulling on his hood. She started screaming and waving her arms & it took off. I have heard they will send one out and lure it's prey back to the pack.

A few yrs ago in the county over from us a GSD was attacked by a pack of them, they all went for his groin area.

We have a very active pack that runs in our woods, they have been very vocal at night. I think my boy is use to hearing them and will perk up to listen then goes back to sleep. Luckily the ones in our area stay away and don't want any interaction with us. I am very mindful at night when my boy goes out for his last potty break.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> Just what does carrying rabies mean? That it may or may not develop it at a later date? Or that an animal/human bitten by them can develop rabies from the bite even though the anaimal is a carrier and does not have it? Or something else?


From what I understand, they can already have the virus and even though they are not showing signs since they are so young, they will develop signs as the incubation period develops which can be up to a year.


----------



## RamRod (Nov 27, 2011)

Caitydid255 said:


> I wish our local coyoties were skittish. The pack in my parents neighborhood is quite brazen and will come within feet of you and have attacked neighbors pets right in front of the neighbors. My mom had one kill one of her guinea hens 10 feet away from her. A coyote on my aunt's road snatched a dog off the leash as his owner was walking him. Freyja and I were also stalked while walking when she was a pup.
> 
> Years ago we had a coyote walk right next to me for two plus miles as I was walking Teddy and Franklin on a state road. Sticks did not deter that coyote nor did me threatening it. It stayed within arms reach the entire time and kept trying to get the dogs to play. It was right after I got my first cell phone so I eventually called my dad for his assistance. I don't remember how he scared off the coyote, but he did have me pile the two dogs in the back of the cruiser and drove us home.


That's probably 'cos your guys are hungry and are trying to pick off pets as their food source..... They sure can be bold when they need a feed.

Ours are very, very well fed on the very easy to catch bunnies so have no interest in pets, etc..... In fact, ours look like domestic dogs as they are in such good shape.... They happily walk main trails in the daylight, no signs of rabies, but still jump into the bushes when humans get near.....


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow, that coyote is a credit to her species...she is gorgeous! The coyotes we see around here always look a little mangy.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

you guys realize you are far more likely to be killed by a gsd than a coyote? the only time a pair of coyotes not even a single coyote took down a tiny 90 pound woman was like once in a 100 years. You are probably more likely to get killed by your own dog. Scary as it sounds. They are not the bad ass canines you want them to be. We have hundreds here they are deatlhy afriend of my working shepherd.'


our coyotes are the big eastern kind also i use to follow the hype till i saw them tuck tail and run off when they saw my dog get aggressive. THey really do put their tail between their legs with larger aggressive dogs and back off quick. They want to survive they dont want to fight people or dangerouse dogs.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

pets4life said:


> you guys realize you are far more likely to be killed by a gsd than a coyote? the only time a pair of coyotes not even a single coyote took down a tiny 90 pound woman was like once in a 100 years. You are probably more likely to get killed by your own dog. Scary as it sounds. They are not the bad ass canines you want them to be. We have hundreds here they are deatlhy afriend of my working shepherd.'
> 
> 
> our coyotes are the big eastern kind also i use to follow the hype till i saw them tuck tail and run off when they saw my dog get aggressive. THey really do put their tail between their legs with larger aggressive dogs and back off quick. They want to survive they dont want to fight people or dangerouse dogs.


While some of that is true (and I am not sure where you live, but I'm sure it can be true to the ones that inhabit your area) SOME (because I do not want to make a blanket statement that they ALL are capable or willing to do this) will attack humans (not necessarily kill) and have killed other animals. 

That isn't to say that they will rabidly go off and attempt to kill a full size GSD or large dog, or randomly attack an adult - they are scavengers. If they think that the person is small enough to drag or lure back to their pack (ie a small child) they will do so. If they believe a human has food, they may attack. They are not likely to hang on and keep fighting to the death for the food, they will more than likely turn tail when they realize easy food is not to be had - but that doesn't rule out any likelihood of attack. 

I am just assuming that perhaps your area either doesn't feed these critters or that they are still skittish of humans and human areas. There are some packs that roam down here that you'd have to literally beat off with a stick to get them away from you. While others, even in nearby areas, are too afraid of humans to go anywhere near them. I think it just depends on demographics, the type of animal, and what has been happening around the and/or to them to make them act this way. 

Didn't mean to go off on a tangent or try to disprove what you said - you are right about the ones in your area (and that is a great thing to hear that the wildlife is still afraid of the humans) but I know for a fact that the ones in our area (some of them) have and will continue to attack small children and animals, and will continue to haul off small dogs and cats if they are easy kills or catches.

This video I have seen a few times, and have always found it to be interesting. Apparently this guy had been seen around the area stalking other dogs and kids (it looks to be a public park).


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

That is completely untrue, here in California the coyotes are EXTREMELY bold and aggressive and have on SEVERAL occasions attacked children, some idiot up here where I live was just arrested for feeding them, the idiot put a bag of dog food out because the coyotes looked skinny, never mind the fact they were preying on dogs and cats from the surrounding homes, I live in the desert and they are as common as rabbits, I DETEST them with every fiber of my being, I have had them kill a beloved dog, multiple cats , and came home to massacred rabbits and chickens. I can't even ride the trails without them harassing my dogs, so now we fight back, we carry heavy duty pellet guns, and my "community" of neighbors keep a hushed voice when my neighbor hunts them down in the summer when they are more aggressive them ever, he uses Rhodesian Ridgebacks to run them down and kill them. They are a MAJOR nuisance up here.


----------



## RamRod (Nov 27, 2011)

Do you know that only the alpha female of a coyote pack breeds?..... Until the pack is put under stress (i.e. from hunting), then all the females start ovulating.

You go from having a small number of intelligent, strong-gened animals that have been taught where is safe and not safe to go, and that humans should be avoided (not to mention great rodent control) to a pack full of weak gened juvenile pup,s with no hand-me-down knowledge, who will come and pester and try to pick off small pets etc..... 

The pellet gun would probably work and the pack will eventually avoid you within the range of the gun..... Hunting them, especially if you take out an alpha, will likely make the problem 10x worse......

The Coyotes in our town, who have ample food and are not hunted have learned how to live alongside humans, but still be wary of them. This is passed onto the pups.

When people say the coyotes are aggressive it is usually because they are starving or they have been hunted locally.

It's the hungry mountain lions we have to worry about!!


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

i knew about coyote killing kids i was talking adults was the 90 pound singer there are millions and millions of coyotes out there and only one time they have killed an adult was that singer. Sure they have bitten people but ducks bite, rats bite, chipmunks bite EVERYTHING bites. IM talking fatal attacks on adults.

You are far more likely going to be killed by a gsd than a coyote. OR pack of coyotes. COmpare statistics. EVERY area is infested with coyotes. YEs coyotes act bold often they will follow and wont even run probably looking for hand outs or are curious still they are not going to eat you. Pull up dog breed attacks that will shock you much more on human deaths by canines.

IF the person is small enough to be taken by a coyote the chances are that person is going to be kidnapped by a man long before they get taken by any coyote. You do not leave a tiny child alone like that.

For those of you in the west that is coyote native land get use to it. If you dont like your native wildlife maybe you should move into the center of the city where it is all concrete and hide in your basement.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

IN canada and america small dogs and cats will always be on somethings menu we live in a land full of powerful large predators unlike many other countrys.

If its not coyote it is bobcat, cougar, fisher, owls. eagles all can take out a small dog or cat very easy and will. Nothing will change that ever. HERe coyotes eat ssmall dogs and cats also. THey are just very scared of aggressive large dogs like gsds. IF the sheep farmers gsds is not there the coyotes will kill calves and sheep cats and all rat dogs.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

In Watertown NY, there is a new pack right outside where I live. I can hear them every night. A couple of nights ago they were very very close... it's absolutely fascinating.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

cougar/lions another animal that is given a bad name for no reason has 25 fatal attacks on humans in north america in 100 years!! both adult and children! Does this mean we feed or hug them? NO but it is safe to live in their area. 

id say the person living next to you is far more likely to kill you than a cougar.

mr.k i live about half an hour from there the ones near ur area are really big compared to the western ones


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

We have two packs that live near us. Most nights you can hear the two talking to each other. One pack lives in the woods maybe a mile from the house...the other is somewhere behind us. Either way, aside from a few glimpses of them going across fields at night, I have never seen these guys. 
One night though when I was walking Jager I noticed that it seemed like something was following us, Jager seemed to notice it too and would occasionally turn around and growl. Finally I noticed it maybe 5 feet away in the brush which is when Jag started barking like mad. All I saw was it's fluffy ears pop up and tear butt the other direction. 
My husband had that happen to him too but it got scared away when a truck drove past. Ours can be more daring at night but they are still very skittish and very scared of humans. Of course none of our neighbors feed them or anything and they generally have more than enough other wildlife to eat so you rarely hear of them eating pets near our area. I know it happens more often up in the metroplex where things are growing but down here they have plenty of room to roam.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

pets4life said:


> i knew about coyote killing kids i was talking adults was the 90 pound singer there are millions and millions of coyotes out there and only one time they have killed an adult was that singer. Sure they have bitten people but ducks bite, rats bite, chipmunks bite EVERYTHING bites. IM talking fatal attacks on adults.
> 
> You are far more likely going to be killed by a gsd than a coyote. OR pack of coyotes. COmpare statistics. EVERY area is infested with coyotes. YEs coyotes act bold often they will follow and wont even run probably looking for hand outs or are curious still they are not going to eat you. Pull up dog breed attacks that will shock you much more on human deaths by canines.
> 
> ...


Perhaps I missed where people were talking about coyotes KILLING adults? It is extremely obvious (or really should be) to everyone on this forum that the statistics for dog attacks and/or bites are far higher. Of course they are - we own them and keep them in our homes. We are in closer contact and there are millions of these canines worldwide. 

The only thing I talked about was coyotes getting too friendly with humans and having no fear of them, thus the coyotes getting more comfortable with the access to human areas and thus allowing them the freedom to snatch up anything they see as a meal or a possible meal. 

I'm not sure if you are trying to fight these opinions or what is going on. The lack of punctuation is throwing me off a bit, sorry. I know that sounded rude (I didn't mean for it to) but it is often hard to tell on forums and text-based things how people are 'talking' or 'feeling', especially when no punctuation is included.

Understandably it can be frustrating to have animals invade your space. Also understandably, places like you mentioned (out West) are likely to have a higher abundance of these particular animals. However, the abundance that we have in Florida is well beyond native population levels. In fact, they are having open season on them during the year to keep their levels at a natural number. The human interaction that is allowing them to live longer, gain bigger meals (and table scraps) and reproduce is starting to throw our entire ecosystem out of balance, and they have started killing off other species of wildlife that they normally wouldn't even touch.

I'm not sure how it is in the West or wherever you are from, but the coyote population is similar to our wild hog population - something that is out of control and needs to be controlled and maintained every year. It isn't because we hate these animals, or that we took over their land and expect them to run and hide. It's because they have started to overpopulate and become hazards to humans as well as other wildlife.

Wow...I just totally went on a tangent.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Understanding Coyote Behavior


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Wild hogs are feral animals created by us. 


Coyotes are NATIVE


You can't compare them sorry. You can hunt coyotes all you want but they will replace each other and more will come also time to start living with it or you can bring wolves back which is what brought the over population of the coyote. The only animal that can control coyote population is wolves not humans hunting them is just stupid and cruel.


Coyotes replaced wolves wherever coyotes exist our wildlife can handle them sorry but our wildlife evolved with large canines. You are trying to tell me that they can handle wolves red fox bobcat cougar but not coyote? Sorry we are not new zealand all the prey species here are well able to handle coyotes they were made for it. Nice try.
http://chronicle.augusta.com/sports...advocates-say-coyotes-boost-feral-cat-control

I love feral cats also btw just wanted to post what birders think about so called wildlife killing coyotes


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

pets4life said:


> Understanding Coyote Behavior


That is a great link, thank you for posting it!

I would just like to re-itterate what I stated earlier: nobody has talked about coyotes killing adults, mostly just them attacking humans (be it children or adults) or other small animals, and about how it can be dangerous to feed them as it is dangerous with any wild animal. I especially like the last paragraph that describes avoiding these activities and learning to coexist with them. It is a good one.

However, this is a general behavior of coyotes and does not always explain some of the behaviors we will still see from certain packs, individual 'yotes, or some that have adapted to humans and have changed from the standard. My GSD far deviates from the 'standard' but that does not make her any less of a GSD nor does it change her DNA.

Just trying to make others aware of that. Just because the standard says that something is the way it is does not always mean it applies to your particular situation, animal/human interaction, etc. etc. Take wildlife (of any kind) with caution and you will do just fine.


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

Very pretty coyote. There is a pack that runs around here. When i'm at my uncles(lives in the middle of nowhere) i always here them howling. My friend was with me one time and she had Her GSD(Radar) with me and he started howling. We heard them getting a little closer and we decided it was bed time,lol. I love hearing them howl. I used to live in the country and truthfully it is one of the many things I miss. my grandpa owned a few coonhounds(used to breed them) and he had 3 of his best dogs killed by coyote attacks  Wild animals are wild animals and nothing can be done to change that,I believe. It confuses me why people keep them as pets.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

pets4life said:


> Wild hogs are feral animals created by us.
> 
> 
> Coyotes are NATIVE
> ...



Why are you getting so defensive and angry over this matter?

And for future reference, wild (or feral) hogs/boars are not native to the Americas, but they are indeed wild animals that we did not create. 

History of Wild Pigs: Population Introduction, Distribution, and Spread

It isn't stupid and cruel. It is done in a managed way, and is done so that the populations can be controlled and these animals do not run rampant killing other fauna as well as animals we need to survive as humans. 

As for your final paragraph, I'm not entirely sure I understand it? I have no rebuttal for something that I do not fully understand, and I will not stoop to try and attack or defend something when I do not understand it. In Florida (the main place that I am talking about in the last few posts about the overpopulation of the coyotes) we have a small wolf population. It is not enough to drive out the coyotes. Indeed we are not in New Zealand, but I am not sure what that even has to do with the main point I have been trying to make?

For anyone that has missed it, here is my main point: Do not feed wildlife.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

tank101 said:


> It confuses me why people keep them as pets.


It makes me sad that people keep them as pets  

The same goes for foxes and the like (not talking about rescues or anything). I have a friend that loves coyotes, wolves, foxes (basically anything canine or anything that resembles canines) and kept talking about the people she sees on YouTube with foxes. She kept saying "I want one so bad! That would be awesome!" and I have to facepalm every time she mentions it and remind her why it wouldn't be fair to them and why it would just all around be a bad idea. She usually backs off for a bit but after a while chimes in with her want of a fox kit.

Someone that is sort of near me has two tigers, a full-grown male lion, three bobcats, a black panther, and an ocelot. Only one of those was actually what you could consider a 'rescue.' The rest of them he 'collects' and has people take pictures with one of the tigers around town. It's sad to see those animals' faces when he's taking them around town for photo ops. It's also a huge walking disaster.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

And for future reference, wild (or feral) hogs/boars are not native to the Americas, but they are indeed wild animals that we did not create. 

History of Wild Pigs: Population Introduction, Distribution, and Spread

Many of the wild boars in america are just feral pigs they aren't even "pure wild boars" so that would make them domestic pigs gone wild. What i really meant to say was they were put here by us. 

It isn't stupid and cruel. It is done in a managed way, and is done so that the populations can be controlled and these animals do not run rampant killing other fauna as well as animals we need to survive as humans. 

YEs it is stupid and yes it is cruel if you have the guts go look at this
California Catchers - Patterdale Terriers and Argentine Dogos - California how about look at this

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTjE-TpX3HXRTOf8F9TzNu89iJn-DnoCttqMj--F6tzpPLZn9K_

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTrBH4N1PiA7L2nGsBofFU8PS-Ui9F4muVdcAZgoRyUgWAAuV_-

YOu would have to be a pretty sick person to not think this is cruel. 

As for your final paragraph, I'm not entirely sure I understand it? I have no rebuttal for something that I do not fully understand, and I will not stoop to try and attack or defend something when I do not understand it. In Florida (the main place that I am talking about in the last few posts about the overpopulation of the coyotes) we have a small wolf population. It is not enough to drive out the coyotes. Indeed we are not in New Zealand, but I am not sure what that even has to do with the main point I have been trying to make?

For anyone that has missed it, here is my main point: Do not feed wildlife.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

pets4life said:


> Many of the wild boars in america are just feral pigs they aren't even "pure wild boars" so that would make them domestic pigs gone wild. What i really meant to say was they were put here by us.


Ah, then that would make more sense. You are not in Florida, though, are you? Have you seen or studied our population of wild boars? Will it is true that a large portion of the boars that we see are predecessors of boars that were once hogs or pigs bred by humans, there are greater numbers still of 'true' wild boars that were not put here by us. In America (as a whole) this may be a true statement. However, I am (again) referring to Florida in my posts, not America as a whole. 



> YEs it is stupid and yes it is cruel if you have the guts go look at this
> California Catchers - Patterdale Terriers and Argentine Dogos - California how about look at this
> 
> http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTjE-TpX3HXRTOf8F9TzNu89iJn-DnoCttqMj--F6tzpPLZn9K_
> ...


The links that you provide are indeed cruel and sad. And I agree that you would have to be a pretty sick person to not think it is cruel. However, they are links to CALIFORNIA, not FLORIDA (the state that I am referring to in all of my previous posts regarding these issues) so I find it irrelevant. Sad and disturbing, but irrelevant. I am sure that there are a handful of individuals that hunt them down the same way here. That, I feel, is cruel. However, the vast majority give one swift bullet to the brain. It is the least cruel thing you can do to eliminate a wild animal (at least, in my opinion it is) and sometimes must be done. 

Also, the website (not the two linked images) is a propaganda site made by one individual that is trying to hype up the dogs he is breeding and/or selling or using to kill coyotes. As you can note in sentences down the page, he proudly describes his dogs as dogs that will run at the coyote, not run away. He mentions them not being coyote decoy dogs. 

I will not even begin to open this can of worms, as this topic of bait dogs, decoy dogs, hunting, and cruelty has been rehashed and destroyed and mulled over by most of the members of this forum (and has caused some nasty outcries and divides between members) but I will say that while I find that site to be distasteful and downright cruel to the 'yotes, it does not necessarily mean that everybody that hunts them does it in that manner.

However, you do bring up a good point and show that people need to be more aware of some of the going ons of these types of activities, and how cruel some individuals can be.

But again, I digress. My observations and understandings are from Florida, not California, not Canada, not the Western United States, not North America, and not New Zealand. I am only dispensing things I have come to understand and observe from where I live.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Why Killing Coyotes Doesn't Work : The Humane Society of the United States


I am sorry you were not able to understand why your wildlife is not at risk from coyotes.  The only risk is from us and non native animals.


Which animals are suffering in florida from coyotes? Which species cannot handle them? They are going downhill and risking extinction. I would just like to know. You are saying florida doesn't use that much snares and leg hold traps? ONLy one link was taken from cali the rest were random.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

pets4life said:


> http://www.humanesociety.org/animals/coyotes/tips/against_killing_coyotes.html
> Which animals are suffering in florida from coyotes? Which species cannot handle them? They are going downhill and risking extinction. I would just like to know. You are saying florida doesn't use that much snares and leg hold traps? ONLy one link was taken from cali the rest were random.


Why are you trying to paint me to be a cruel coyote hater? I never said that Florida "doesn't use that much snares and leg hold traps" - I know for a fact that some do. 

As for the link, I know that only the one was from California. I stated so in my response. I did not mention the other two photos as I have no way of telling where they are from. However, I can assume that at least one is not from Florida, judging from the snow-covered ground.

I do not understand why you feel you have to fight this topic so strongly. 

This link provides not only an ample amount of information on coyotes, but also on their habits and the like in Florida. This was published in 2007, so some of it is outdated:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...fjuK1jQODgvReYg_A&sig2=7IrIYbkHsbqhJCqE1NNYJA

However, you did ask the question on what wildlife they are preying on. While they don't take too much away from the bobcats, cougars, and the like, they do enjoy eating nesting turtle eggs and have started to see an increase in their enjoyment of sea turtle eggs. While still minimal, it is something that is important to take into consideration. I hope you find the link informative.


----------



## knwilk44 (Apr 19, 2012)

I will admit. I have a strong dislike for coyotes here. Where I used to live and when I had my other husky, a pack of coyotes came in and tried to attack my dog. Had I not heard my husky going off because he was scared to death. I ran outside with my gun and fired off a shot to get them to scatter long enough for me to bring him inside. After I brought him inside they were still circling around my house all night and yipping and howling. My horses were also going nuts that night, too. Luckily, they wouldn't bother them. Too big for them lol. So, since there is an open season with no bag limit, there are several people who hunt them with guns only with no bait dogs or anything here in KY and if I get the chance to go hunting for them I do, too. I don't care if I'm made out to be a cruel coyote hater. I'll gladly admit it and share my story.


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

We have Coyotes living among the community here. Its been a couple months since I last heard them, but sometimes late at night I will take the dog out and I will hear them all making noise. It sounds like there is a relatively large pack of them, and they were within a quarter mile of me, I kept looking out to try to catch a glimpse but it was too dark. My dog doesn't even seem interested in them which strikes me as odd; he is very alert and aware of everything thats going on when I take him out, but when these coyotes are all making noise he just goes about his business and pees and is ready to wander back into the house. 

It makes me wonder if they steer clear of our yard because of him marking around his territory.


----------

